# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  StruxureWare™ Data Center Operation v7.4 расширяет возможности по управлению ресурсами коммерческих

## Labs

Компания Schneider Electric – мировой эксперт в области управления электроэнергией – представляет новую версию системы StruxureWare Data Center Operation v7.4, обеспечивающую новые функции управления и доступ к важной информации, что позволяет идеально сочетать высокую готовность и максимальную эффективность на протяжении всего жизненного цикла ЦОДа. Являясь частью решения Schneider Electric для управления инфраструктурой ЦОДа (DCIM), Data Center Operation v7.4 позволит оптимизировать управление услугами размещения клиентского оборудования, контроль энергоснабжением и сетевыми ресурсами. Руководство ЦОДов и инженеры смогут высвобождать скрытые энергетические резервы, правильно подбирать необходимые ресурсы, а также контролировать основные показатели в существующих системах управления, снижая тем самым капитальные и эксплуатационные затраты.

«Мы специально отвечаем на неудовлетворенные пожелания пользователей других решений на рынке ПО ЦОДов, особенно в части обработки данных и практических рекомендаций, — говорит Сорен Брогард Йенсен, вице-президент подразделения Solution Software компании Schneider Electric.— На рынке коммерческих ЦОДов имеется большая потребность в средствах точного контроля и измерения параметров среды, способах более полной утилизации ресурсов, рационального масштабирования ЦОДов и пользователи ожидают приспособления большинства существующих систем DCIM ко всем типам ЦОДов».

Одна из ключевых функций, требуемая в коммерческих ЦОДах, это моделирование отказов питания, в том числе, с учётом перехода полной нагрузки на резервные линии, как на уровне помещений, зон и стоек, так и на уровне серверов, для которых важно постоянное наличие достаточной мощности хотя бы на одном вводе из двух (в случае серверов с 2-мя БП).

StruxureWare Data Center Operation v7.4 также отображает распределение мощности на уровне клиентских зон и стоек с возможностью отображения заявленного, потребляемого и среднего количества электроэнергии для нагрузок, точные параметры которых неизвестны на момент размещения; также обеспечивается детальный биллинг для клиентов, расширенную информацию о них и улучшенные визуальное отображение клиентских зон. Все эти особенности позволят ЦОДу выставлять точные счета арендаторам, определять доступные для аренды площади и избегать избыточных капитальных и эксплуатационных затрат. Чтобы еще больше сократить разрыв между инженерной и ИТ-инфраструктурой, StruxureWare Data Center Operation v7.4 позволяет контролировать распределение мощности и производить анализ влияния возможных отказов вплоть до уровня автоматов и серверов, давая лучшее понимание работы цепей электроснабжения и позволяя уменьшать число недозагруженных ресурсов — все это уникальная особенность StruxureWare от Schneider Electric. Дополнительными функциями являются мониторинг групповых цепей питания и возможность  распечатки расположения автоматов в щитах.

Новые возможности ПО StruxureWare Data Center Operation v7.4 по управлению сетевым оборудованием включают графическое отображение сетевых соединений, расположения портов, маршрутов и типов кабелей, а также анализ воздействий. Эти функции позволяют сотрудникам ЦОДов вести контроль кабельной инфраструктуры, планировать использование этих ресурсов и предупреждать возможные сетевые проблемы.

StruxureWare Data Center Operation v7.4 является частью предлагаемого компанией Schneider Electric программного пакета StruxureWare for Data Centers, комплексного решения для управления инфраструктурой ЦОДов (DCIM), обеспечивающего максимальную эффективность на протяжении всего жизненного цикла ЦОДа — от проектирования и строительства до эксплуатации, оценки эффективности функционирования  и планирования работ. Дополнительную информацию о всей линейке комплексных решений Schneider Electric по управлению инфраструктурой ЦОДов можно получить на сайте компании Schneider Electric.

----------

